# Linux Mint on Windows dual boot on one SSD



## Greenslade (Jul 5, 2021)

I am trying to dual boot Linux Mint with Windows, but  Mint says
*This computer has no detected operating systems*?
It is showing in GParted,so why does it say*
*no detected operating systems*?
I also have problems with getting into the boot menu or any of the settings?
All sorted thanks to youtube 
If you want something sorted on these forums you have to work it out yourself, from my experience.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,
Not a good idea to dual boot this way many issues can occur and you'd be hard presses to recover your windows install 

Best to use vmware for linux.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 5, 2021)

Can you give us some more details on how you install Linux Mint if possible?
I am dual booting Windows 10 and Pop!_OS (which is another popular Ubuntu distro) fine without problems.
I just split half of my SSD and install Pop!_OS first, then after setting up that one done - I move on and install Windows 10 on the other half of my SSD. 
It boots to Windows normally, and if I want to use Pop!_OS, I use the F12 key to get to the boot device menu on my Acer laptop to choose which one I want to use.


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 5, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> Can you give us some more details on how you install Linux Mint if possible?
> I am dual booting Windows 10 and Pop!_OS (which is another popular Ubuntu distro) fine without problems.
> I just split half of my SSD and install Pop!_OS first, then after setting up that one done - I move on and install Windows 10 on the other half of my SSD.
> It boots to Windows normally, and if I want to use Pop!_OS, I use the F12 key to get to the boot device menu on my Acer laptop to choose which one I want to use.


It should be very easy and in fact it is the easiest one to do.https://youtu.be/IzVnTSklWa0?t=3 i got it sorted i was pressing keys to early the guy in the video said wait tell the fans start going.So got to the boot menu it was a different one to the one i got first time round.
It gives you a choice of either booting to Windows or Mint.
I understand that Pop os is harder to get a dual boot with Windows.
But it is very easy with Mint.I have put Windows with Mini on an external Samsung 500 gb T5 drive.


----------



## Anarchy0110 (Jul 5, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> It should be very easy and in fact it is the easiest one to do.https://youtu.be/IzVnTSklWa0?t=3 i got it sorted i was pressing keys to early the guy in the video said wait tell the fans start going.So got to the boot menu it was a different one to the one i got first time round.
> It gives you a choice of either booting to Windows or Mint.
> I understand that Pop os is harder to get a dual boot with Windows.
> But it is very easy with Mint.I have put Windows with Mini on an external Samsung 500 gb T5 drive.



I don't find it harder with Pop!_OS personally. It's straight forward setting up and then I move into installing W10 normally and the boot option is dead on what I need.
So yeah, be wary of the boot menu/boot option key of your computer/motherboard model, then we should be all good ^^


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not a good idea to dual boot this way many issues can occur and you'd be hard presses to recover your windows install
> 
> Best to use vmware for linux.


I have lots of drives .The one i have used is the T5 500gb  drive.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> I have lots of drives .The one i have used is the T5 500gb  drive.


Hi,
Install linux on it's own drive.
Remove windows while installing linux too.
Then as stated you can use your boot menu and select which ever os you want to use much safer.


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 5, 2021)

Faith[ROG].Anarchy said:


> I don't find it harder with Pop!_OS personally. It's straight forward setting up and then I move into installing W10 normally and the boot option is dead on what I need.
> So yeah, be wary of the boot menu/boot option key of your computer/motherboard model, then we should be all good ^^


That is a lot more complex to do ,
I like easy, all you have to do is work out how. much space you want for it and it does the rest.  
None of that stuff you have to do to get Pop os dual booting  with Windows.
I will put Pop os on a separate drive, .


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> That is a lot more complex to do ,
> I like easy, all you have to do is work out how. much space you want for it and it does the rest.
> None of that stuff you have to do to get Pop os dual booting  with Windows.
> I will put Pop os on a separate drive, .


Hi,
Way too many linux spawns man stick to the big ones like mint.


----------



## Greenslade (Jul 6, 2021)

Mint is a very nice distro everything is very straight forward.And easy to use.Just installed my first graphics card.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2021)

Greenslade said:


> Mint is a very nice distro everything is very straight forward.And easy to use.Just installed my first graphics card.


Hi,
Yeah mint cinnamon 20.1 is what I'm using seems just fine.
If it weren't for all these spawns linux would be a lot better 
Now they can't even catch apple user count lol


----------

